# Tensile Freilauf



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Oktober 2006)

wollt ma fragen ob jemand von euch schon selba erfahrungen mit dem freilauf von tensile gemacht hat oda in anderen foren was über ihn gelesen hat?

mich würde vorallem ein vergleich zur qualität un haltbarkeit gegenüber vom trial eno interessieren......ach ja....un net zu vergessen der klang von dem teil,aso der muss schu ordentlich rattern,is kla^^...

aso denn....wer wat weiß,bidde reinschreiben  

dankööö

//hab den thread übrigens bewusst nicht in dor kaufberatung eröffnet ,weil die eh keinen juckt un da keiner liest bzw viel geposted wird un ich die infos eigenlich bis heut amnd bräuchte....von daher lieber mod,mein thread bitte hier lassen^^....wenigstens bis heut amnd


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Oktober 2006)

guten Abend Felix,
der Freilauf soll recht schick sein. Gute Haltbarkeit und so. Außerdem ist der Lockring andersrum draufgedreht, also geht net mehr beim fahren auf. Den Klang bekommste durch fahren mit ganz wenig Öl. Bei mir kommt der auch bald drann. Bis denne Antenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. Oktober 2006)

so hab den tensile heute bekommen un kann den freilauf nur weiterempfehlen. was ich bis jez so getestet habe,einfach top.....un....genau....der klaaaang  .....wer stan shaw videos schaut weiß was ich meine...*knatter....knatter....knatter*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Oktober 2006)

knattert der auch ohne das man erst Öl reinschmieren muss??
bzw. hält er.....nix durchrutschen???
Überlege mir nämlich ob ich den nicht doch nehme, anstatt dem try-all freilauf.
hm....weil knattern is geil


----------



## trialsrider (16. Oktober 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> so hab den tensile heute bekommen un kann den freilauf nur weiterempfehlen. was ich bis jez so getestet habe,einfach top.....un....genau....der klaaaang  .....wer stan shaw videos schaut weiß was ich meine...*knatter....knatter....knatter*



nur blöd dat das einzige was bei dem Knattert die HOPE Nabe hinten ist!
Du Hirsch!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. Oktober 2006)

das geile am tensile: gedichtete lager, das gewinde des lockrings.

das geile am try all: die 108 einrastpunkte.

1:0 für tensile!


----------



## ph1L (16. Oktober 2006)

Also...
erstmal servus Max schade dass de nich' in Tübingen am Start warst.

zum TryAll - der wartet seit So. bei mir daheim auf seinen Einsatz
aber was ich sagen kann,
er hört sich total fettfrei an, ist lauter als mein mit nem halben Tropfen öl gefahrener Trial ENO und alle 9 Sperrklinken rasten im vergleich zumENO
exakt synchron ein.

Zur Lockringgeschichte: Mir wurde vom Herrn Göhrig persönlich versichert, dass man den TryAll *NICHT ÖFFNEN KÖNNTE*!!!
Der Freilauf dreht sich also wohl dementsprechend nicht auf und sollte er hinüber sein, gibt es wohl nur eins: unzwar einschicken.
Doch Nachm Sound zu urteilen hällt der TryAll wohl ewig.
Werde aber wohl nen Testbericht nachliefern sobald mein neues Rad in diesem Jahrtausend noch fertig sein sollte.

und apropos sound... die Hope Nabe is von der Lautstärke meiner Meinung nach nicht zu übertreffen zumindest war es am Sa. auf der Stuttgarter Session so, dass die 2 Trial ENOs neben der Hope nicht hörbar waren  . 
Also weder TryAll, Tensile, Eno oder CK kommen da ran von der Lautstärke.
Wobei der TryAll durch die 36er Rasterung und 9 Klinken auch brummig is - also fein aber laut.
Also wenn der sound das wichtigste ist - dann Hope...  
(unfassbar soviel über sound zu schreiben... äh ich meine das wichtigste am Freilauf  )

Hoffe geholfen zu haben - guts Nächtle


----------



## misanthropia (16. Oktober 2006)

und wie siehts aus mit tensile vs Eno? die Lager sind auch gedichtet, der sound ist mir relativ egal und einrastpunkte hat der auch für meinen geschmack genug (das bezieht sich auf den eno). oder sind die eben technisch gleich aber ungleich im preis?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Oktober 2006)

ph1L schrieb:


> Also...
> erstmal servus Max schade dass de nich' in Tübingen am Start warst.
> 
> zum TryAll - der wartet seit So. bei mir daheim auf seinen Einsatz
> ...



Fahre meinen Try all jetzt über nen Monat und er war schon einmal auf. Man konnte sogar die Kugeln sehn die auch beim ACS drin sind. Um an den Lockring zu kommen muss man das Teil von der Kurbel  schrauben (was ich ziemlich umständlich finde) und dann mit nem Schraubenzieher in die kleinen Einkerbungen schlagen, so zieht man den Lockring fest. Und von der Lautstärke her is meiner ziemlich leise im Vergleich zu nem Tensile.

Fazit zum Try all: Minderwertige Verabeitung vergleichbar mit nem ACS aber halt mehr Speerklinken. Ich finde  man spürt den Unterschied vom Trial ENO zum Try all so gut wir garnicht. Mal sehn wie lang das Teil so hält wobei ich net so der Freilaufschrotter bin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Oktober 2006)

ph1L schrieb:


> und apropos sound... die Hope Nabe is von der Lautstärke meiner Meinung nach nicht zu übertreffen zumindest war es am Sa. auf der Stuttgarter Session so, dass die 2 Trial ENOs neben der Hope nicht hörbar waren  .
> Also weder TryAll, Tensile, Eno oder CK kommen da ran von der Lautstärke.
> Wobei der TryAll durch die 36er Rasterung und 9 Klinken auch brummig is - also fein aber laut.
> Also wenn der sound das wichtigste ist - dann Hope...
> ...



PS: ehmm ich könnte mir denken das die Profilenabe locker mit ner Hopenabe mithalten kann zwecks Sound


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> nur blöd dat das einzige was bei dem Knattert die HOPE Nabe hinten ist!
> Du Hirsch!



sag bloß,aba gibt trotzdem ein bienchen ins muttiheft,weil du deinen scharfen verstand missbraucht hast du fuchs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (17. Oktober 2006)

O LOL und ich dachte im try-all wehren gedichte industrielager wie im eno, und das man den abschrauben mus um in ausanander zu bauen find ich absolut SCHEISE.

jetzt mahl im ernst. Ich hab den ENO seit uber 1,5 jahren. und der lockring ging mir nur einmahl ganz auf und 1 mahl hat sich der gelokert das wars!! hab den auch 2 mahl gewartet (15 min dauer) beim try-all ohne dichtung mus man denn noch ofters warten,,,,kurz gesagt SCHEISE


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> sag bloß,aba gibt trotzdem ein bienchen ins muttiheft,weil du deinen scharfen verstand missbraucht hast du fuchs.



deine mutter!   klingt komisch aber ich finde das passt wegen
dem "muttiheft" magst du mir erklären was das ist? 


jetzt brauchen wir noch ein wildschwein, ein reh und einen Dachs!


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2006)

naja, ich würde als teil vom schwein durch gehen Eisbein halt


----------



## sdh (24. Oktober 2006)

wollte fragen ob man den freilauf von der kurbel schrauben muss um ihn ihnen zu reinigen oder kan ich ihn drauf lassen? (eno trial).


----------



## Scr4t (24. Oktober 2006)

sdh schrieb:


> wollte fragen ob man den freilauf von der kurbel schrauben muss um ihn ihnen zu reinigen oder kan ich ihn drauf lassen? (eno trial).



drauflassen.


----------



## sdh (24. Oktober 2006)

danke dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (24. Oktober 2006)

Also ich fahre schon seit Juli das Tensile-ding. Habe noch keine Problemme
damit gehabt. Ein paar mal hat's geknackt, aber nicht beim Springen, sondern
beim Fahren. Den Unterschied zum eno spuert man gar nicht.
Es ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert!!


----------



## la bourde (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre auch einen Tensile Freilauf vor einem Monat circa.
Kein Problem damit.
Es hat schon geknackt, aber ich bin nicht sicher, dass es aus dem Freilauf kommt.

Ein sehr guter Freilauf.
Aber jetzt gibt es der Monty, der nur 34 kostet...


----------



## bikersemmel (3. November 2006)

Ich fahre den try all jetzt seid  knapp 2 Monaten. Merke keinen Unterschied vom Fahren her zum Eno, ist eben nur was lauter. 
Aber seit gestern hat sich drinnen wohl eine Sperrklinke verabschiedet.
Merkt man am Stocken beim rückwärtstreten.
Könnte theoretisch auch ein ausgelutschter Einrastpunkt sein. Aber nach 2 Monaten doch komisch
 und ich trau mich nicht das DIng aufzuschrauben. Hoffe mal es hält so noch ne Weile, aber trauen tue ich dem Ding nicht mehr richtig.(aber danke schonmal für die Erklärung wie es geht) 
Fazit: Try all: nicht empfehlenswert.

        Eno: super aber teuer


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. November 2006)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Ich fahre den try all jetzt seid  knapp 2 Monaten. Merke keinen Unterschied vom Fahren her zum Eno, ist eben nur was lauter.
> Aber seit gestern hat sich drinnen wohl eine Sperrklinke verabschiedet.
> Merkt man am Stocken beim rückwärtstreten.
> Könnte theoretisch auch ein ausgelutschter Einrastpunkt sein. Aber nach 2 Monaten doch komisch
> ...



Das gleiche hat ich bei meinem Try all zu Anfang auch mal. Problem war das ich die Kette zu straff hatte und dadurch hat ich beim Rückwärtstreten auch wie ein stocken. Ich hab die Kette dann etwas gelockert und es ging wieder. Jetzt spann ich sie wieder normal straff und ich hab aber komischer weise keine Probs mehr . Kannst ja mal kucken ob deine Kette auch zu straff ist wenn net haste ein echtes Problem


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. November 2006)

la bourde schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch einen Tensile Freilauf vor einem Monat circa.
> Kein Problem damit.
> Es hat schon geknackt, aber ich bin nicht sicher, dass es aus dem Freilauf kommt.
> 
> ...



wo gibts den monty denn nun? hab den noch in keinem shop gesehen 
mein acs rutscht inzwischen schon recht oft durch, und da brauche ich wohl nun nen neuen 
flo


----------



## AmericanChesser (7. November 2006)

tartybikes


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. November 2006)

und den tensile kann man nur vorne fahren?
flo


----------



## jockie (7. November 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> und den tensile kann man nur vorne fahren?
> flo



Den kannst du genauso nur vorne fahren, wie du ACS und ENO und ENO Trial und Konsorten nur hinten fahren kannst  ...nämlich gar nicht nicht nur vorne.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. November 2006)

ja bei tarty kann man den kaufen und da steht dann 18T Front!?! deshalb war ich verwirrt 
flo


----------

